# APR Presents H2O International! --- Sept 29th & 30th, 2012!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents H2O International! --- Sept 29th & 30th, 2012!



  

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of H2O International on September 29th and 30th, 2012 outside of Ocean City, MD at Fort Whale Campgrounds, 11224 Dale Road, Whaleyville, MD 21872. Stop by the APR paddock to check out APR's show and R&D vehicles, race cars, APR & VWR hardware display stands, and to take advantage of great savings on nearly all APR has to offer!

Take a look at our setup at Waterfest this past year:





*Labor Free ECU Upgrade Installs & Sale* - No appointment necessary, just show up for special H2O sales pricing and a labor free install on APR ECU Upgrades, all day, both days!

_ECU Installs_


*Labor Free Exhaust Installs & Sale* - APR's bringing two lifts to the show to provide labor free installs on APR Performance Exhaust Systems at special H2O sales pricing, all day, both days! Give us a call to ensure the exhaust system you want will be available at the show. (334) 502-5181

_Exhaust Installs_


*Labor Free Hardware Installs & Sale* - APR's mechanics and technicians will be on site to perform labor free installs on smaller APR and VWR hardware at special H2O sales pricing. 

_Hardware Installs_


*Largest Inventory in Company History* - Almost APR's and VWR's entire catalog of performance hardware will be on hand at the show marking the largest inventory we've ever brought to H2O International! If your favorite item happens to sell out before you make it to the show, don't worry, we'll provide you with free shipping and no extra charges!

_Sales Team_


Stay tuned for more updates, special sales pricing and full price details as we near the show!

Follow us on Facebook for the latest updates: http://www.facebook.com/APRMotorsport/

Go APR!


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

Will you guys have diverter valves in stock at the show?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

B4kanye said:


> Will you guys have diverter valves in stock at the show?


Yes


----------

